# Weekly Competition 2012-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U2 R U2 R U R'
*2. *U' R F' U F U2 F U2
*3. *F R' U R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
*4. *R F2 U2 F U2 F U' R' F2
*5. *U2 F U2 R' F R' U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R B' U' B2 F' L F' R D B2
*2. *L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L' F' U' B L' B' R2 U2 L' F'
*3. *R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' B' L D' U L D F2 R2 D
*4. *U F2 D R2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 U F' U2 B' U2 L' B2 R D U' B2
*5. *L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F D R U' L' F2 D L D B

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 Rw R2 Fw F' Uw Rw Uw U' R' Fw' F2 U2 B2 Fw' D' U F' Uw2 L2 F' D' Uw' U B2 F' D2 U' F R2 B2 U' Fw' D L D' B L R F'
*2. *Rw2 D2 B2 D' U' R B Uw2 F2 L' U B2 Fw' R Uw Rw' U' Rw2 R2 U L Rw' R' Uw' U' Fw' L2 Fw F' Uw L' D2 L Rw' R2 U2 R2 Uw2 B2 Uw2
*3. *Uw L' Fw' D2 Uw Fw2 U B2 Fw F R Fw' Rw2 B2 L' U B2 F' R' Uw2 R2 Fw' L B2 Uw L2 R' F D2 Uw' U' B D' Fw L2 Rw' F' U' L2 Fw
*4. *Rw R2 D2 R2 Uw U B' D2 L' U B' F2 Rw U2 L B' F' Rw2 B Rw' Uw U B2 D2 Uw' Fw Rw' D' Fw F2 L2 U Rw Uw2 B' Rw Fw' D' U2 R
*5. *B R' D2 B' F' Uw2 L' B Fw2 L' B Uw Fw2 F L2 Uw B2 L' Rw Fw' F Rw Uw Rw2 Uw' R F L B' D' Uw2 Fw' D2 Rw B' U Fw' Rw2 R Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' L' Bw Dw' Uw Lw B' D' Dw U Rw2 R U Rw2 D' Dw Rw' R' F' Rw D Uw2 U2 Bw F' R2 Dw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F D' B' F' Rw Fw' Lw' U' B' Bw' Dw2 U' L' Lw' Rw' R' B Dw2 Uw2 Bw' U2 R2 F L' B D2 Dw2 L' U Bw2
*2. *Fw2 F' L2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' R' Fw' L Rw2 Fw D2 L' F' Lw' Rw2 B' Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' R2 Dw2 L Rw R' Bw Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Dw' B2 F2 Lw' Fw2 F' Uw' U L2 D F2 Lw2 Rw R' D2 U' L' Rw' R' Bw2 Uw'
*3. *Fw2 Lw F' Dw2 U' B2 Bw Rw Bw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' D' B2 L R' B Lw D L Rw' U B' Bw' Fw2 Lw' F' Rw R2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 R' U2 L2 Fw2 L2 Lw' B2 Bw F' Lw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw' Uw' F D' Lw' Fw R Dw2 Uw2 U'
*4. *R D Uw' U' Rw' R2 Fw F2 Lw U2 L Uw' F2 Uw' Lw' B' F2 R' Dw2 Fw2 D Uw' U' R2 F' Uw' B2 F Lw2 U' L' Rw' B2 Bw Uw2 Rw' D' U' L2 Uw B' Fw2 L2 Fw' F D' Bw' Fw' L' Uw2 B2 F' Dw2 Fw2 D' B Bw F2 D' Dw2
*5. *Bw Uw R D' F' Lw Rw2 B Dw' Fw Dw' Lw2 Fw' R2 Fw D Uw2 Lw2 Fw Lw' D' Bw2 F2 Uw' Bw' F2 Uw Lw' Dw U2 Bw Uw' U2 Lw D2 F L U' Bw' L Dw F2 L' Lw Rw2 Fw' L Lw' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw' Bw' Dw Fw' Rw Dw L2 D2 Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2L' 3R 2R D' 2F' 2L' B2 2D2 2R R' 2D2 2B2 2F2 2U' 2F 2D2 2U' 2L2 3U 2B' 2L 3R 2D2 2B 2F L2 3F' F 2U2 U' R 3U L' 2D' R2 D2 B2 3R2 2F' R' 2B2 D2 2D' 3U 2U' U L2 2L 2R D2 2D' 2U' B' 3F' U' L R2 F2 3R' R' 2B' L 3R2 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R' D 2D'
*2. *3U' U' L B D2 2U' 2B2 D' L 3R' B D B' D 3U' F2 2L' 2F 3R 2R2 R 3U2 L' 2U 2L2 2R2 R' B2 2F' 2U B2 2F2 U 2F' F' U2 2L2 2F2 3U 3R2 2B2 D' B' 2B' 2F R' B2 2R2 3F 3R2 3U 2R 2B' 2U' B' 2B' 2D 3F F 2R' 3U' 3F2 F' 2R2 D2 3U2 L' U' 2B2 F
*3. *F2 2R' U 2B2 2U' 2L' 2R B L D' 3F 2D' F U' 3F' 2D2 3R R2 2U 3F' 2F2 2U' U' R2 2B 2F 2L' 2R2 2F' R 3F F' 3R2 2R2 3U2 3R' 3F2 2F F D2 3R 2R' R F' R 2D' F' 3U' F' 2L' D 3F' 2D 2U' 2L 2R' D 3U' 2U' 3F F' U2 2R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2F 3U2 2L' 2U'
*4. *D2 B' D' 2U' 3R2 D B 3U' 2U 2B2 U2 3F' L2 F' 3U B' L R B' 2F2 2D2 L' 3U 2F2 F2 2D2 3R2 2D2 B' 3U' 2U' 2R2 3U2 2F D2 3U' U2 3F 2F' 3U2 U2 3F' 3U B2 2D2 3U 2U 2B' L' 2R' 3F' F 2U' 3R2 R2 2U 2R 2F' 2D2 3F2 D' R U' 3F2 2L' U2 R' 2F' F 3U'
*5. *3R 3F U 2F 2U' F' 2U2 3F 2F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 2R' U' 2L' R2 2D2 2U2 B 3F' D 2U 2B2 2U 2F 3U 3F' F' L D' U2 B2 2F D2 2U2 3F 2F' 2D R2 B L2 2B2 3F L' 2L2 2D' 2R2 R2 B' 2B L' D 3U R' 2B 3R' D2 2F 2R' 3U' 2U2 L2 F2 D' U' 2B' 2D' 2U F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R2 R2 3U' 3B2 3F 2L' D 3D' U' F2 L' 3R' 2D' B 2B 3F D2 2L 3B' 3F' 3D2 3R' U B' 3D2 3U2 3R 2D2 2R2 D' 2D 3U' 3L' 3D' 2L2 U2 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F' F' 2L2 R' F2 2U2 R' 3D' F2 3U 3B' 2R2 D U' 3B' 3F 2F2 F U L' D' 3U' U F' U2 R' 2D 2U 3R2 2F D 2D' 3D 3U' B' R' 3U B' 3B' 3D F2 D2 3D' U 3L 3D' L' 3R2 R 2D2 3D2 3U 2B2 3L 2D' 3D2 3B 3R2 2B' F R2
*2. *2R' 3D2 U' L2 3D B2 U 2B' 3L R' D 3U 3R' 3U F2 3U 3F 3R 2D 3D 2U2 3L' 3B2 L' 2B' 2L' 2R R 3D 3B 2F' 3D 2U2 3L 3U2 F' 3D' 3B 2F2 2U2 2L2 2B' L2 3R' 3B2 2F' L 2R 2B R2 2F2 2L D2 2D2 3L2 2D 2U' 3R D' 2B' 2R2 R' 2D 3D' F D' 2F F' 3D R' 2B2 3B2 3U' 2U 2L2 3D U2 B2 F2 2R 3U 2R F2 2L 3L' B' 3L B2 3F 2F' 2L2 3L 3U2 U' 2F 3L 3R2 3D' 3B 2F'
*3. *U' 2L2 3L' D2 3D2 3U B 3B 3F2 D' 2D 3L2 3D L2 3L' 3B2 3D' R2 2B' L D 3L 2F 2D' 2F' 2L2 3L 2B' D' 3U' 2U2 U' 2L B2 3B' 2D2 2U U2 B 2B2 3U2 2F L2 3R2 3D 3B D2 2D' 3U 2U 3B' 2U B2 3D 3L 2B 2F' 2L' 3R' 2R' R F 3U2 F2 R2 2B2 2F2 D2 2U2 B' 3B2 R' 3B' 2L2 3R' R2 3F U 2B2 2D' U L2 2D' 3U' 3R F U 2F2 2L' 3L' 3U 2R2 2D U' 2B' 2F2 U L' 3R2 2D2
*4. *D' 2D L' 3L 2F F D2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 3B' 2R' R 2U' 2B2 F2 3R2 D' U' 3F' 2F' L2 2L 3R' 2R B2 3F' F L' R' 3B' D2 2R' R2 2U2 2B 3L2 D2 2D' 3U2 3R2 3F2 2F 2L2 B' 2B 3D2 B 2L R' U' R2 D 2U U2 3L' 3U' 2U' U 3B 3R2 B 2B 3F' 2F2 U 3L2 B' 3L2 2U' 2B2 2U U L2 2L 3B' 3F U2 L 2R2 2B 3D2 3U 2B' 3B' F2 2L U' 3L' F' 3U2 2B' F' 3U' 2B 2D' B' 3B' 2D'
*5. *B' D2 2F 3R2 D' 3D 3U L' D2 3U2 R2 3F2 2D' R' 2D2 3F2 3R' B2 2U U 3F F2 2R2 3F F2 3L2 2F' 3R2 F' 2D 3R R 2B2 3B 2F2 2D2 2F' 2U2 R2 2D' 3L' 3D' 2U U' 2B' 2R2 D F' D L2 2L2 3L2 3B' L2 D2 2L' 3R D' 3U' U2 B2 3L2 2U2 3B 3L2 2U' 2B' R 3D' 3U B' D2 3R' 2U 2F2 D 2B L' D' 3U' 2F2 3L' 2B' R' 3U 3F2 F D 3U2 U 3R' 3U2 U B F 2L R U2 2F 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R U' F' R U2 F2 U'
*2. *F R2 F U' R2 U F' U2 R'
*3. *F R2 U' F' U R' U2 R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R D2 R D2 B2 F2 U' F D2 R' F' L' U L' D'
*2. *B' U2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F L2 D2 L' F2 D F2 U F R' U L' B F2
*3. *U2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B' L2 U F2 R2 U F L R' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L' Uw2 R2 F D L' D Uw B Uw' B' Uw2 U R' D Uw Rw' B L' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B Fw' F2 D2 U R2 B' Fw' F' L R D Fw2 D' L Uw' Rw
*2. *L Rw2 Fw' Rw D Rw F D2 U2 F' D2 R B' Rw' B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw L2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L U L F2 Uw2 B' Rw' B R' Fw U' B2 L' D' R' Uw2
*3. *U B' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw Rw' B' Fw2 F Rw' U2 R2 F' D' Uw U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L F Uw' U2 B2 R' U' L2 Rw2 Fw U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Uw2 B' F' Uw F' D2 Lw2 Rw B' Rw Fw2 F' Lw D Uw' B L Fw2 D2 Uw U' Bw2 Rw2 R' Uw L' F U' L2 Bw2 Dw B' Fw2 Lw' B' Bw F2 R2 B Bw Dw' B Fw' U' Fw' D' Dw' Lw F Rw B' R Bw2 R' Dw2 L2 U' B' Fw2
*2. *Bw F' L' Dw F' D' Dw' U' B' Bw' F Dw' R' U2 Rw' Dw2 U' Bw2 Fw F D' Lw' Rw2 R2 D B D' U B2 Fw' Rw' B' Bw2 L Uw' U' L B2 R B L' Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw D Lw' Dw Uw B F2 Dw2 Rw' Fw Lw2 Rw' R B2 Uw Rw2
*3. *Dw' L' Fw2 Lw B' D' Fw' Lw' R2 Bw2 L D' B2 U Lw Rw R2 B Bw U2 Fw2 R U2 Fw' Dw Uw' U2 B2 Fw Uw B2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw2 L U' R2 Uw' Bw Fw' Dw L Bw2 Fw' Dw' B F Dw U' L D U' Fw2 L U' Lw2 Uw U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 2F 2R2 3U U 3R' D2 3U 2R' R2 2F2 2L R B' 3F 2R' 3U2 2F2 2L2 B' F2 L' 2L F' U' L' 2D' 3U R2 2B 3F2 2U 2L 2B' 2L 2R2 3U2 2U2 2R' 3F' 3R2 B2 L 2L2 B' R' 2B2 R' B' F2 2D' L' 2L 3R2 D2 3U' L2 3U' 2F2 F D 3R2 2F' 2U2 3R' U' B 2R 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2L 3R2 2D2 3F' 3U' 3B2 3F2 D 2D U' 2B2 3B2 2F' U 3R' R2 B' 2L2 3L 2D 3B2 2D2 3D' 2U' 3B D 3R F2 2L2 2F' 3D2 3F' F D 3U 2B' 2L2 R2 2U2 2R 3F2 3L' R 2B2 L 3L 2R D' L 2U' 2L2 3L R2 3B' F' 3U2 L R2 D2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 3F F' 3L' R2 2D2 F' 2R2 U' 3L' R2 D L' R2 2D' 2U' 3R 3U2 2U2 2B 3D2 L 3L2 2R 2B' D 2F 3L' D2 3D 3L2 3R' F' U 3L2 2D 3B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U B' U' F U2 F2 R U R B' F2
*2. *U2 F U L D B L' F' L' F D2 R' F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L
*3. *D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' U' B F D' B2 D2 R B' F2
*4. *F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 B' L2 D R F R B2 R2
*5. *L U' R B' L' U F2 U R' F2 D' F' L2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2
*6. *F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F D' B2 U B U L R2 B' U2
*7. *F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B' F2 U R D' L U R2 D2 U2
*8. *B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' R D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L'
*9. *B U2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L D2 U2 B' R' U' R2
*10. *L2 F L2 U F2 L' F U F R2 U R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U
*11. *U2 L2 B U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F D' R B2 U2 F2 U F D2 L F'
*12. *B2 D' F' L' F' U R2 D2 R F' U R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2
*13. *F' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B F U B R F2 D2 F D' B2 D' B2
*14. *R' D2 B2 L R F2 D2 L U2 R D' F2 L' F L' B U' F D2 U2
*15. *U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 R F U' R B D' F2 L2 D' B'
*16. *L' F' R2 B' R' U B U' F' R2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 L U2
*17. *U2 R' B2 R U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L F' D2 L D U R' F R B' L'
*18. *B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L' D' R D' F2 L' F' U' B' L'
*19. *R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' R' F L2 D2 B' L' U R B D
*20. *B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F U' F2 R' F2 D' B' R U B2 R2
*21. *R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F U2 F U' F2 U2 L B' F' R2
*22. *R2 B2 R2 B U2 B L2 B' D2 B U' R2 B D' F L' U2 F' U' R2
*23. *F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B' U F D' R2 B' R' B' D' L'
*24. *U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' L2 B' L' U' B' L' R2 B2 F2
*25. *L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 R B' L' U R B U' F2 D' F' L'
*26. *L2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' L F' L' U F2 D R2 B2
*27. *L D2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R2 D R' D2 R2 U' B F2 U' B' F2
*28. *D2 L' F2 U2 L D2 R D2 F2 L R F' U' R' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' U F'
*29. *F2 U' B D' B L U' L' F L' D2 R U2 L B2 U2 D2 R D2 R'
*30. *R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' L' D2 B L' D' B U' L' F' D
*31. *L D L' U' R' B2 D R F' B R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U
*32. *L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D F2 L U2 R' B R' B2 U2
*33. *U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B U2 L2 U L' F2 D2 U'
*34. *F2 B L B2 U D L D B' R2 U2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R
*35. *U2 F D2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L' B' L R F' D B' D' U' F
*36. *B' U2 L' D' L U' R' B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B2 U F2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2
*37. *B2 L2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 F D2 F' R' U' L F' U F' L' R2 D2
*38. *R U' D F' L' B U' D F2 L F2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 L2
*39. *B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 R' F U' L' U' R B' F' R F R
*40. *L U' D B U' R' B' U2 D B R L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 R F2 L

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B' R' U' D2 R2 L' F2 B' D2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R'
*2. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' B' L2 R B' L R' D2 B R
*3. *R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L' U2 R D L2 B D L' F2 L2
*4. *F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R B2 D2 B R' U' F' R F' U'
*5. *R2 D2 R2 B F R2 D2 B' D2 B' F' L D' U2 B D' L2 U B R' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B U' F B2 R F2 B R F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 F2 D2
*2. *U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 R D F' L B' L2 R' B2 F' U
*3. *U R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 D' U' F L2 R' B' D2 F2 R2 B' D
*4. *U2 B R2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 U B F' D' R' D2 L F R U'
*5. *F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B L U' F' U2 L F' U L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 F2 R D L D2 B R2 U B D2 U
*2. *U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R' F D2 B F2 R U2 B2 R' F
*3. *D2 B2 L2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 U L2 F D2 R' D R' B F2 L
*4. *R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' F D' R B' L F' L' U2 F D2 U
*5. *F2 U2 F' L' F2 D F B2 L2 F D L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' F' R D L R2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 F' U2 F'
*3. *B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U F' D' U L' R F D U2 F
*4. *U' Rw' R2 B2 F2 R D2 Uw2 B F' Uw2 L2 Rw B Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw Fw D2 Rw' U2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' F' Rw' U Fw' U2 Rw R D2 Fw2 Uw F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R U2 F R' U R'
*3. *R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F D2 R U B F U2 B' D L2 R
*4. *R' B2 R Uw' B2 Uw B Uw' L B F2 L R' B2 F' R' B' U2 B2 F2 U' Rw2 R2 U' B F D2 Uw Rw' Fw D U' Rw' D' Uw' L' Uw Fw L' Uw'
*5. *Bw D2 Dw2 B Rw Dw' B' Bw2 Dw' B' Bw' Dw B Dw' U Rw Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 U Rw F' U2 F2 Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 F' Lw' R2 Uw' U' B2 Lw2 Rw2 D Uw2 L Rw R2 B' R D' U2 Lw' R2 Uw Lw B Fw' U2 Bw L Lw2 R' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' L U' B L B' r b u'
*2. *L' U' R U' B R' L b u
*3. *U B' U R' B' U' R' B U l' r'
*4. *U R' B U' B U' B' L' l u
*5. *U R B R U B' U R' U' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -3)
*2. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (6, 3) / (5, 4) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 2)
*5. *(0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U' L D' L' U' R' D' U'
*2. *R' U R' D R' L' R' D
*3. *L' U L R' U' R L' D' U'
*4. *D' R' U' R' U' L R'
*5. *D R U L' D' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 20, 2012)

3x3: (10.69), 8.87, 9.51, 8.23, (7.96) = 8.87
OH: (20.11), 15.66, (12.07), 17.84, 18.74 = 17.41
2x2: 3.65, (3.92), (2.85), 3.51, 3.59 = 3.58


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 21, 2012)

Been ages since I did a FM at home, so felt like giving one a quick go. Solution in ~20 mins
*FM: 28 moves* F L F2 U' R B' F' R F U F' U R B R' F R B' R2 U R2 U' R B' R B R2 F2


Spoiler



Premove: F2 (corrects F2L-1)
Scramble: U2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' F' R D L R2 F2
2x2x2: F L F2 U' R B' (6)
F2L-1: F' R F U F' U *F (13)
Another block then finish F2L and edges: R' U R2 U' R B' R B R2 (22)
Insert R B R' F R B' R' F' at * to cancel 3 moves. 22+1+5 = 28 moves


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 23, 2012)

5bld: DNF, 26:52.76, 19:43.20 = 19:43.20
4bld: 8:54.23, DNF, DNF = 8:54.23
sq1: 38.93, 41.17, 27.98, 35.46, 37.97 = 37.45
pyra: 6.50, 6.43, 5.57, 6.30, 4.23 = 6.10
mega: 1:25.80, 1:23.22, 1:44.88, 1:27.31, 1:27.95 = 1:27.02
clock: 15.63, 10.21, 12.13, 12.40, 14.16 = 12.90
2345 relay: 2:21.75
234 relay: 57.00
wf: 58.29, 1:02.54, 54.15, 1:09.99, 1:18.05 = 1:03.61
oh: 16.70, 14.45, 19.42, 16.96, 17.30 = 16.99
5x5: 1:27.80, 1:19.44, 1:14.25, 1:09.48, 1:20.41 = 1:18.03
4x4: 37.36, 37.72, 35.97, 36.47, 36.06 = 36.63
3x3: 9.46, 11.20, 9.28, 10.32, 9.70 = 9.83
2x2: 3.30, 4.75, 2.91, 2.87, 3.27 = 3.16
mts: 1:20.80, 1:01.86, 1:05.86, 1:23.76, 1:15.82 = 1:14.16
3bld: 1:30.68, 2:03.80, DNF = 1:30.68
2bld: DNF, DNF, 10.90 = 10.90


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Nov 25, 2012)

2x2:7.66, 8.15, (4.94), 8.31, (8.96) Average 7.60
3x3:26.32, 32.59, 25.13, (33.85), (23.99) Average 28.01
2x2Bld: DNF, (1:03.90), (1:48.34) Average 1:26.12


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 25, 2012)

*2x2* - 10.91, 7.95, (11.55), 8.84, (7.56) = *9.23*
*3x3* - (28.08), 29.50, 31.40, 35.51, (43.03) = *32.14*
*4x4* - 2:42.35, 2:34.20, (2:50.06), 2:31.73, (2:08.57) = *2:36.09*
*3x3 Fewest Moves* - *59*


----------



## Attila (Nov 26, 2012)

FMC: DNF


Spoiler



65 mins. solution:
F’ B’ U F’ R2 U’ L2 R’ D L2 R2 U’ L’ U2 F2 U F B’ R’ L’ U2 D2 R’ L2 B2 D U’ B2 U2 D2 ( 30 moves)
F’ B’ U F’ R2 U’ all corners and 4 swapped edges, 
solve the next 4 edges, also swapped:
L2 R’ D L2 R2 U’ more 2 edges,
L’ U2 F2 U F B’ R’ L’ U2 D2 R B2 L2 more 2 edges, orient E slice,
@ D U’ all but 11 edges,
insert at @ : L2 B2 R2 L2 B2 D U’ B2 D U’ 7 moves cancel.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2012)

Results, congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike and Riley

*2x2x2*(26)

 3.05 antoineccantin
 3.16 yoinneroid
 3.58 Yes, We Can!
 3.82 Coolster01
 3.86 mycube
 3.97 Maxelino
 4.65 riley
 4.88 bryson azzopard
 4.94 BlueDevil
 5.07 Iggy
 5.21 FinnGamer
 5.65 Krag
 6.48 Mikel
 6.59 Alcuber
 6.82 Piotrek
 7.48 moroder
 8.00 Trondhat
 8.04 Andrew Clayton
 8.46 blairubik
 8.66 Schmidt
 9.23 DuffyEdge
 9.48 eggseller
 10.31 Mike Hughey
 11.45 hfsdo
 12.79 MatsBergsten
 23.36 dregerdoes
*3x3x3 *(30)

 8.87 Yes, We Can!
 9.83 yoinneroid
 10.62 CuberMan
 11.82 riley
 12.65 Hendry cahyadi
 12.96 Lapinsavant
 12.96 mycube
 13.03 Coolster01
 14.10 uvafan
 14.36 BlueDevil
 15.45 FinnGamer
 16.35 Krag
 17.01 Kenneth Svendson
 17.17 eggseller
 17.55 bryson azzopard
 19.59 Piotrek
 20.22 blairubik
 20.80 Mikel
 21.27 typeman5
 21.44 moroder
 21.99 Mike Hughey
 25.59 Schmidt
 25.81 Alcuber
 26.13 Trondhat
 28.01 Andrew Clayton
 30.04 hfsdo
 32.14 DuffyEdge
 33.15 MatsBergsten
 37.92 Gordon
 47.85 dregerdoes
*4x4x4*(15)

 36.63 yoinneroid
 44.66 Hendry cahyadi
 52.99 mycube
 56.18 riley
 1:09.45 BlueDevil
 1:09.96 FinnGamer
 1:13.78 bryson azzopard
 1:14.78 Iggy
 1:31.83 Krag
 1:32.40 eggseller
 1:32.47 Mike Hughey
 1:36.05 Mikel
 1:57.24 Schmidt
 2:34.68 Trondhat
 2:36.09 DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:18.03 yoinneroid
 1:34.04 Hendry cahyadi
 1:38.76 mycube
 1:44.97 Lapinsavant
 2:12.89 FinnGamer
 2:23.89 Mike Hughey
 2:44.84 Mikel
 3:15.83 BlueDevil
 4:27.08 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:12.71 mycube
 4:55.62 Mike Hughey
 5:16.44 Coolster01
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:43.02 mycube
 6:45.76 Mike Hughey
 6:54.67 okayama
 8:20.72 riley
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 13.51 antoineccantin
 16.99 yoinneroid
 17.41 Yes, We Can!
 21.38 riley
 25.22 mycube
 25.87 Coolster01
 31.04 Piotrek
 33.95 eggseller
 34.85 bryson azzopard
 38.38 moroder
 39.48 Mikel
 43.04 Mike Hughey
 44.54 BlueDevil
 44.87 Alcuber
 47.01 FinnGamer
 52.24 typeman5
 59.66 Schmidt
 1:05.11 Trondhat
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:03.61 yoinneroid
 1:43.36 Hendry cahyadi
 2:04.67 Mike Hughey
 3:31.07 bryson azzopard
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 10.90 yoinneroid
 15.79 riley
 16.86 FinnGamer
 20.94 Mike Hughey
 29.74 bryson azzopard
 54.61 Schmidt
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 54.95 riley
 1:14.00 Hendry cahyadi
 1:19.40 Mike Hughey
 1:20.01 eggseller
 1:26.79 MatsBergsten
 1:30.68 yoinneroid
 1:34.13 Mikel
 1:57.75 mycube
 3:13.33 bryson azzopard
 3:25.18 Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:34.28 Mike Hughey
 8:54.23 yoinneroid
10:46.67 Mikel
 DNF eggseller
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:29.60 Mike Hughey
19:43.20 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

26:25.99 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/6 (29:36)  riley
5/6 (36:32)  mycube
7/10 (47:48)  Mikel
2/2 ( 6:44)  Mike Hughey
2/4 (16:59)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:14.16 yoinneroid
 1:24.72 Mike Hughey
 3:52.67 FinnGamer
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 57.00 yoinneroid
 1:15.36 mycube
 1:20.66 riley
 1:30.40 BlueDevil
 1:43.93 FinnGamer
 1:59.74 Krag
 2:00.25 Mike Hughey
 2:06.89 Piotrek
 2:36.36 Schmidt
 2:41.05 blairubik
 2:50.54 Trondhat
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:21.75 yoinneroid
 3:09.96 mycube
 4:24.11 FinnGamer
 4:47.64 Mike Hughey
 6:34.17 blairubik
*Magic*(5)

 1.31 bryson azzopard
 1.37 Mikel
 1.64 riley
 2.51 Mike Hughey
 3.63 Trondhat
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.87 bryson azzopard
 3.21 Mikel
 4.00 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(4)

 5.67 Ranzha V. Emodrach
 17.13 Mike Hughey
 27.02 Schmidt
 43.64 FinnGamer
*Clock*(5)

 11.33 Perff
 12.66 Iggy
 12.90 yoinneroid
 18.86 Mike Hughey
 36.69 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.46 Maxelino
 5.52 Hendry cahyadi
 5.83 Iggy
 6.10 yoinneroid
 6.38 CuberMan
 6.70 Alcuber
 7.24 BlueDevil
 10.40 riley
 13.54 Krag
 17.28 Schmidt
 18.84 Mike Hughey
 19.68 FinnGamer
 53.79 Coolster01
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:27.02 yoinneroid
 2:50.32 okayama
 2:56.49 Mike Hughey
 3:18.63 BlueDevil
 4:00.49 riley
 5:49.65 Schmidt
*Square-1*(7)

 24.93 brandbest1
 37.45 yoinneroid
 49.85 Mike Hughey
 1:12.40 bryson azzopard
 1:17.30 Mikel
 1:57.49 Schmidt
 2:10.20 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 okayama
28 kinch2002
30 guusrs
38 riley
41 Mike Hughey
57 Schmidt
59 DuffyEdge
DNF  mycube
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

231 yoinneroid
223 Mike Hughey
184 riley
178 mycube
123 Mikel
108 FinnGamer
103 bryson azzopard
103 BlueDevil
96 Hendry cahyadi
88 Schmidt
79 Yes, We Can!
78 Coolster01
72 eggseller
69 MatsBergsten
65 Krag
54 Piotrek
50 antoineccantin
50 Iggy
46 Lapinsavant
45 Alcuber
43 CuberMan
40 moroder
38 Trondhat
38 Maxelino
37 okayama
35 blairubik
33 DuffyEdge
25 uvafan
22 typeman5
21 Kenneth Svendson
20 Andrew Clayton
19 kinch2002
17 guusrs
13 hfsdo
12 Attila
11 brandbest1
7 Perff
7 dregerdoes
5 Ranzha V. Emodrach
5 Gordon
1 AustinReed



Spoiler



Schmidt, now you really beat me in bld!


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 27, 2012)

Spoiler: @Mats



Yay! I need a fistpumping emoticon 

EDIT: I found one


----------

